# KFC COLESLAW



## spaZDaisE04

Hey i actuallu have the recipe for the slaw recipe, well the NY one anyone. lol im not sure if all the KFC are the same. I had askedfor it and the manager brought out the recipe book and had me write it down so i hadd it all correct, which was very nice of him  any way here is the one I have

1 head cabbage-chopped very fine
1/4 cup shredded carrot
2 1/2 Tbsp minced onion
1/3 cup sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1/4 cup milk
1/2 cup mayo
1/4 cup buttermilk
1 1/2 Tbsp Vinegar
2 1/2 lemon juice

Cut cabbage and carrot to very fine pieces.  Combine sugar, salt, pepper, milk, mayo, buttermilk, vinegar and lemonjuice in large bown and beat untill smooth.  ADd cabbage, carrot and onion.  mix to coat well.


----------



## Barbara L

From everything I have been told, all KFCs use the same recipes for everything, which makes sense as they would want their foods to be consistent.  It appears he gave you Todd Wilbur's book Top Secret Recipes to copy the recipe from, as that is the same recipe that is in the book (with a small change to the amount of pepper).

 Barbara


----------



## spaZDaisE04

oh wow, i thought it was the actual recipe. huummm that stinks.  oh well what can you do. . . . .


----------



## Addie

Someone asked me for the KFX recipe. I knew we  had a discussion before regarding this.  So here it is.


----------



## Zhizara

Thanks, Addie that was easy.  I thought it might have already been posted but was too groggy to look.  Gotta finish that cup of coffee before I'm functional this morning.


----------



## Addie

You are welcome. That was an easy one to fulfill.


----------



## jennyema

I have stories about making the coleslaw at KFC...

The dressing came pre-made.


----------



## Addie

jennyema said:


> I have stories about making the coleslaw at KFC...
> 
> The dressing came pre-made.



I love their cole slaw. But I recently had a piece of the leg. It was so salty, one bite and I immediately removed all the skin. But I think they had me in mind when it came to their cole slaw.


----------



## Caslon

When you serve it, be sure to forget the utensils like KFC does.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Probably not the original, but this tastes really close, and is just as juicy and yummy.

1 head cabbage, grated on large holes of box grater.
1/2 onion, finely minced
3 carrots, grated on box grater
1/4 cup sugar
Enough Miracle Whip Salad dressing to make it to coat the veggies
1/2 cup ice water, or enough to make it juicy.  
Stir, Serve.

I offered to make cole slaw for a lady who had made us a chicken dinner with Jasmine Rice.  She stated that as it was 15 minutes top serving time, there was no way I could make the cole slaw as the sauce would take too long to make.  I made it by the above recipe and she raved about it, and was amazed at how quickly it came together.  

Give it a try.  The Miracle Whip is cheating, I know, but has just the right flavor to combine with the other ingredients, and tastes very, very close to KFC Cole slaw.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kayelle

spaZDaisE04 said:


> Hey i actuallu have the recipe for the slaw recipe, well the NY one anyone. lol im not sure if all the KFC are the same. I had askedfor it and the manager brought out the recipe book and had me write it down so i hadd it all correct, which was very nice of him  any way here is the one I have
> 
> 1 head cabbage-chopped very fine
> 1/4 cup shredded carrot
> 2 1/2 Tbsp minced onion
> 1/3 cup sugar
> 1/2 tsp salt
> 1/2 tsp pepper
> 1/4 cup milk
> 1/2 cup mayo
> 1/4 cup buttermilk
> 1 1/2 Tbsp Vinegar
> 2 1/2 lemon juice
> 
> Cut cabbage and carrot to very fine pieces.  Combine sugar, salt, pepper, milk, mayo, buttermilk, vinegar and lemonjuice in large bown and beat untill smooth.  ADd cabbage, carrot and onion.  mix to coat well.



*I have used this EXACT same recipe for many years with fabulous  results. It's one of the very few recipes I follow to the letter, as it's perfect just the way it is. I strongly recommend it be made exactly as written. Chill thoroughly before serving.
This is a killer of a recipe!
*


----------



## Zhizara

Addie said:


> I love their cole slaw. But I recently had a piece of the leg. It was so salty, one bite and I immediately removed all the skin. But I think they had me in mind when it came to their cole slaw.



I agree with you about the salty chicken.  There is a KFC very near where I live, but after trying it once, never again.  It was so salty I couldn't eat it. 

I had wished they would offer a low salt chicken, but now, with diabetes, I can't have either the high salt, or the flour based breading. 

Oh well, the joys of getting old.


----------



## GotGarlic

Have you all tried the grilled chicken from KFC? That's pretty good - not as salty and no breading on the skin.


----------



## Mad Cook

Kayelle said:


> *I have used this EXACT same recipe for many years with fabulous results. It's one of the very few recipes I follow to the letter, as it's perfect just the way it is. I strongly recommend it be made exactly as written. Chill thoroughly before serving.*
> *This is a killer of a recipe!*


I've saved the recipe to try. The sugar surprises me. Does the coleslaw come through as sweet?

My mother used to put apple in coleslaw which sweetened it a bit.

I was surprised to see that KFC make it on site. I would have thought they would have bought it from some central KFC supply depot to ensure sameness in all restaurants as the restaurants are franchises (at least they are in the UK).


----------



## bakechef

Mad Cook said:


> I've saved the recipe to try. The sugar surprises me. Does the coleslaw come through as sweet?
> 
> My mother used to put apple in coleslaw which sweetened it a bit.
> 
> I was surprised to see that KFC make it on site. I would have thought they would have bought it from some central KFC supply depot to ensure sameness in all restaurants as the restaurants are franchises (at least they are in the UK).



Yes it is a sweet coleslaw which is pretty common over here in the states.


----------



## bakechef

Kayelle said:


> *I have used this EXACT same recipe for many years with fabulous  results. It's one of the very few recipes I follow to the letter, as it's perfect just the way it is. I strongly recommend it be made exactly as written. Chill thoroughly before serving.
> This is a killer of a recipe!
> *



This is also the same one that my best friend and I have made many times, it's great!


----------



## Kayelle

Mad Cook said:


> I've saved the recipe to try. The sugar surprises me. Does the coleslaw come through as sweet?
> 
> My mother used to put apple in coleslaw which sweetened it a bit.
> 
> I was surprised to see that KFC make it on site. I would have thought they would have bought it from some central KFC supply depot to ensure sameness in all restaurants as the restaurants are franchises (at least they are in the UK).



Surprisingly the sweet and sour taste is in perfect harmony MC. The jury is out about KFC making it on site in this country. All I know is I no longer have to buy it there. I will never fool around with another cole slaw recipe again.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Surprisingly the sweet and sour taste is in perfect harmony MC. The jury is out about KFC making it on site in this country. All I know is I no longer have to buy it there. I will never fool around with another cole slaw recipe again.


 
Sounds like my kind of cole slaw!    I've made it similar, but haven't had it with the addition of buttermilk.  Copied and saved.


----------



## Addie

I won't drink buttermilk, but I do find that any recipe with it as an ingredient, is my kind of recipe. Maybe that is why I love real ranch dressing so much. The buttermilk really adds depth to the food.


----------



## Kayelle

I won't drink buttermilk either Addie, but my favorite summer treat is a smoothie with equal parts of lime sherbert blended with buttermilk. Now I know what's for dessert on this hot night.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I have a friend who refers to KFC coleslaw as soylent green.


----------



## Kayelle

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I have a friend who refers to KFC coleslaw as soylent green.



Thanks so much for an opinion from your "friend".  Who cares?


----------



## buckytom

geez k-l, take it easy.

i've found s.l.o.beef's comments often very funny and irreverent.


----------



## Kayelle

Could be a matter of taste I guess.


----------



## buckytom

or respect for an individual.

this is really sad. are you ok?


----------



## Zhizara

I'm pondering the idea of making a slaw dressing using ranch dressing and bleu cheese crumbles.

But...

I'm leaving the cabbage intact for now as I really have a lot of food prepared, and need to use up some to make room for more creations.  My freezer and fridge are pretty stuffed right now.


----------



## medtran49

We've got a recipe for a dairy/mayo-less coleslaw that's a sweet and sour type food from an in-law. It's pretty good and MUST be made at least a day prior and is good for up to a week so it's a perfect make ahead for a crowd and no worries about mayo or dairy going bad if anyone wants it. Red/white cabbage, carrots, green pepper, pimientos, all go in it.

I do want to try the copycat recipe for KFC though.  I love their coleslaw.


----------



## Addie

The Pirate went shopping for milk and a couple of other needs. He stopped by the kitchen at Shaw's and bought for me a chicken dinner with slaw. The slaw was so-so, but the chicken recipe needs to be given to KFC. You could actually taste the chicken and it wasn't over seasoned. The Pirate doesn't know it, but he is going to be making more trips there.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Kayelle said:


> Could be a matter of taste I guess.


 
Yes, it is, because KFC coleslaw tastes like something that came out of a swamp. A POLLUTED swamp!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Kfc coleslaw*



Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Yes, it is, because KFC coleslaw tastes like something that came out of a swamp. A POLLUTED swamp!





This is where you would say; IMHO (In my humble opinion)m KFC coleslaw tastes like something that came out of a swamp.



You may detest KFC coleslaw, but there are a great many people who really enjoy the flavor, texture, and moisture content of the product, including me.



I't perfectly ok for you to dislike it.  But you can only speak for yourself.  I took great pains to make a slaw that approximates the flavor of KFC coleslaw.



On the other hand, I personally dislike most mint flavors, while they are enjoyed by millions.  Each of us have our own taste receptors with each of us more sensitive to particular flavors than others.  We don't taste foods the same way.  



And for the record, I've been in swamps, and have inadvertantly tasted swamp water.  I've never had any that tasted like KFC coleslaw.



Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver

Bravo, Chief!  We do need to think of others' feelings here.  I too have tasted swampwater, and much prefer KFC coleslaw.

BTW, when I was a bartender, we made a very popular drink that we served in a Mason jar,  called Swampwater.  I'll have to look up the recipe. It was really tasty!


----------



## buckytom

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Yes, it is, because KFC coleslaw tastes like something that came out of a swamp. A POLLUTED swamp!


 
kfc coleslaw is made in new jersey?





Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> And for the record, I've been in swamps, and have inadvertantly tasted swamp water. I've never had any that tasted like KFC coleslaw.
> 
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


 
_*inadvertantly?*_

yeah, yeah. i know you. you'll taste anything to see if you can make it at home, and make it better...

with hot peppers, cheddar cheese, and pancakes.


----------



## buckytom

chief longwind of the swamp?


----------



## bakechef

I'm learning that more people have tasted swamp water than I would have imagined...


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> I'm learning that more people have tasted swamp water than I would have imagined...



I can't say that I have ever done so. Nor do I have a hankering to indulge myself in that practice. I have to assume it is an acquired taste. 

Thank you Chief for your thoughtful reply to SLB. Although I am not one of those who have tasted this somewhat delectable drink, I am going to leave the practice to those who enjoy it.


----------



## CraigC

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Yes, it is, because KFC coleslaw tastes like something that came out of a swamp. A POLLUTED swamp!



I've had some mighty tasty things on outings into the swamp. Cat tail tubers, fiddle head fern, cabbage palm hearts, elderberry flowers, crawfish, Alligator snapping turtle and frog legs to mention a few. Even boiled or treated swamp water is mighty fine if you're thirsty. You might even get lucky and run across an Artesian Spring.


----------



## Addie

CraigC said:


> I've had some mighty tasty things on outings into the swamp. Cat tail tubers, fiddle head fern, cabbage palm hearts, elderberry flowers, crawfish, Alligator snapping turtle and frog legs to mention a few. Even boiled or treated swamp water is mighty fine if you're thirsty. You might even get lucky and run across an Artesian Spring.



Now fiddlehead ferns I can go for. Although the one I have tasted are from the woods along a stream that ran in back of the farm. We collected them every spring.


----------



## CraigC

Addie said:


> Now fiddlehead ferns I can go for. Although the one I have tasted are from the woods along a stream that ran in back of the farm. We collected them every spring.



Our cypress swamps in the Everglades region tent to butt up against dry hardwood hammocks or dry pine lands.


----------



## CWS4322

CraigC said:


> I've had some mighty tasty things on outings into the swamp. Cat tail tubers, fiddle head fern, cabbage palm hearts, elderberry flowers, crawfish, Alligator snapping turtle and frog legs to mention a few. Even boiled or treated swamp water is mighty fine if you're thirsty. You might even get lucky and run across an Artesian Spring.


It has been ages since I've had cat tail tubers. It seems to me we collected them in the spring...lots of cat tails near the farm. Hmmmm...where is my Stalking the Wild Asparagus...oh, that's right, I have two copies--one at the farm, and one at home! Should be able to find one of them before next spring. And fiddleheads, well, those are s/thing we forage every spring. A bit fiddly (ha-ha) to clean, but oh so good.


----------



## Zagut

I wonder if Swamp Water is similar in taste to Earth Worms? 

Haven't had KFC in years but here's a site for those interested might find interesting. 

Kentucky Fried Chicken :: Index

It's kind of a dead site but it does answer many questions about the Colonel.








I hope posting  this link to another forum isn't against any rules.

I looked and did a search for rules but came up empty.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Zagut said:


> I wonder if Swamp Water is similar in taste to Earth Worms?
> 
> Haven't had KFC in years but here's a site for those interested might find interesting.
> 
> Kentucky Fried Chicken :: Index
> 
> It's kind of a dead site but it does answer many questions about the Colonel.
> 
> 
> I hope posting  this link to another forum isn't against any rules.
> 
> I looked and did a search for rules but came up empty.


Swamp water is muddy, at least if you fall in and get a mouthful where I've fished.  Worms taste much, much, much worse.  I was very young and naieve.  That's all I'm gonna say about that, except, please, take my word for it.  You don't want that flavor as a memory in your head.

Thanks for the site-link.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

It seemed to me and DH anyways, 
that back in the the 90's KFC changed their slaw recipe,
it just wasn't the same for us anymore.
And I agree that the battered/breaded chicken pieces
are overly salted... just another reason why I cook I guess


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

buckytom said:


> kfc coleslaw is made in new jersey?


 
No, then it would taste like NYCs garbage!



CraigC said:


> You might even get lucky and run across an Artesian Spring.


 
You best be careful. Them Artesians are really selfish when it comes to their springs.


----------



## Sagittarius

Kayelle, 

Thank you very much for your cole slaw recipe. 

Not very common here in Costa Brava, The  Empordà region or Gerona  except for Friday´s in Barcelona ..


----------



## Kayelle

You're welcome Sag. Because I now follow a low carb diet, these days I make it with sugar substitute and it works just fine.

I make it at least once a month, especially in the warmer months. Well, my part of the world is nearly always warm, just some months warmer than others.
You also live in a beautiful part of the world, and our climates are nearly identical.


----------



## Addie

Reading back, in the recipe for the cole slaw, I used apple cider. It really makes the taste come out. Let it sit for 24 hours and it is even better the next day. I could drink it, but that really is a bad idea. I would have to serve the slaw without the dressing. Lots of crunch that way.


----------

